# The velcro dog and your experience



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello again!
What are your experiences and views of Vizslas being a velcro dog? Granger doesn't really follow me around or act as a velcro. He seems to go and do his own thing and would rather lay down on a mat then relax somewhere near me. When I do take him outside, he does pretty good with recall and tries to stay near (sometimes he goes off and does his own thing [understandebly so]. I just thought Vizslas were velcro dogs, but from reading other people's posts, he's far from velcro haha. I guess he's a bit more independent then I expected.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, sometimes I turn around and find Scarlet looking up at me and sometimes I turn around and find her and Dexter looking up at me. Dexter likes to sit next to us but doesn't usually sit with us unless we have something to eat. Scarlet likes to sit with me all the time. I would definitely describe her as a 'Velcro' dog. Dexter, not so much.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobis is always near me. Sometimes he will go to the other room to sleep on my bed, but if I go downstairs, he somehow wakes up and goes downstairs with me every time. If I'm outside I'll let him off leash if no people are around. He is always checking up on me when he is off leash and if he gets too far, I just call him back. If he doesn't want to listen, I just walk away. He can't stand being away from me one bit! Even whines if I take a shower and I have to shut him in his crate.


----------



## Fred (Sep 12, 2010)

It's good to read that I don't have the only non-velcro dog in the world; Granger sounds just like Fred. He is beyond independent, and doesn't really go a great deal on affection! So long as he's exercised, fed and warm, then everything good in his world. If I've had him off the lead for a couple of hours, then there's a slim chance of a cuddle. Though having said that, I come a poor second to the fire!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin sounds a bit like Granger & Fred. She greets with enthusiasm, kisses, wagging tail, and then that's it. All done! She likes to be near us, but she is not cuddly. If we are outside, especially in the woods or field, she can come across as aloof. She is never unfriendly, but she doesn't usually reciprocate the affection others dish out. Pumpkin is friendly in her "hellos," but it is on her terms.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, ours think they're lap dogs, lol.  Whether we're at home or on the road, they want to be in our laps. They follow me to the shower, the bathroom and any room I'm walking to for that matter, unless they're sleeping. If they're awake, they're next to us. Last night while cooking dinner they were laying at my feet and would follow me from the kitchen to the grill. Our V's definitely fit the profile of velcro dogs!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Generally Gunnr knows where I'm at most times, even though she may be 50-60 yards away. Tika just likes to hang out in the same room with us, but not necessarily right in your lap. 
Neither are actually "velcro" dogs, and that's the way I like them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is very much a "velcro" dog. Where I go, he goes. He always wants to be a part of the party. I am fine with this, really. The exception to this behavior is when the sun is shining brightly. He loves to go out on his deck, and take a nice, luxurious sun bath on his favorite, cushy rug. He really, really enjoys that! Anyone else have a sunbather?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes! To the sunbathing. Merc even dug himself a nice hole in which to lie and sunbathe......

Sort of...... regarding the velcro-ness. He likes to be part of what ever is going on but he doesn't necessarily need to be right in it. For example, he seems to like it when we're working in the yard but he will take a toy and lie somewhere close by and chew on it rather than lie right next to us. And although he likes cuddles in the evening, he does not liked to be touched by people he doesn't know and will shy away if strangers reach out to pat him.

Merc as a puppy was not at all velcro. He was at least 6 months before I gave him a hug (too hard to hug a moving target and hugging a sleeping one is not the same) and probably 2years before he became terribly concerned with checking in on us when out in public. I put that down to not enough of the right kind of training early on - he became much more attentive after I really started working on the positive reinforcement stuff.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper is all about rubbing his body up against you, all the time! He also likes to rest his snout on your leg when you are sitting. When outside, there are better things to do.


----------

